# Wildflower honey



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

To each his own, but in my opinion "wild flower honey" sounds more pleasing than "wild forage honey".


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Posie petal honey sounds good to me!


----------



## MichelleB (Jan 29, 2006)

Free Range Honey?


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

Local honey. Where I am, I call my honey "marsh honey" because that's where my girls beeline to.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Free range is good, but all honey is free range really. It could also be said that we don't control what flowers our bees visit, so really there is no pure clover honey!
I guess sometimes its better not to think about things


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{there is no pure clover honey!}

There is no pure any honey. Bees work a source selectively until it begins to slow and then overlap into the next.

{Free Range Honey?}
I should have thought of that. Every vendor who sells anything at Green Market that relates to animals advertises Free Range. Free Range Chickens, Free Range pigs, turkeys. Imagine looking for free range eggs from 900 Chickens on fifty or a hundred acres!


----------



## summersetretrievers (Mar 4, 2006)

I have 
Honey from local bees and flowers


----------



## Ruben (Feb 11, 2006)

>In all truth most of the flowers this honey is made from are not wild at all

They are wild somewhere, sort of like Alan Jackson's song says "It's 5 o'clock somewhere"


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Label it any way you wish. Let us know if it sells any better.

Most of my honey is labeled "Honey from the bees of Squeak Creek Apiaries". If I sell any Orange Blossom, Buckwheat, Bamboo or Palmetto honey I put a special sticker on them with their primary floral source. No problems so far.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Mixed Flowers.


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

Flower Bouquet Honey. Since most of my customers are women, this works well for mixed flower honey.


----------

